# Get remote client IP Address



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been racking my brain trying to come up with a way to get the remote clients IP Address in the Main class using the sample host environment. It's not exposed in Context or the DeviceEventInfo class. Obviously, I can see it in the resource requests, but I'm trying to get it at a bit higher level.

Thanks in advance for any help with this.

Dan


----------



## dreicher (Dec 19, 2006)

In case anyone looks here for the solution:

((com.tivo.hme.host.sample.HostContext)getApp().getContext()).getSocket().getInetAddress().getHostName();

Dan


----------

